# Looking for: New Jebao DCT Pump



## Deputy1234 (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone know where to get the new Jebao DCT pump? Just wondering if someone might be thinking about putting together a group buy for these.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Are you talking about the jebao 8000dct pump. Check on ebay or fishstreet.com, they have it on sale.


----------



## Deputy1234 (Oct 1, 2007)

loonie said:


> Are you talking about the jebao 8000dct pump. Check on ebay or fishstreet.com, they have it on sale.


Yes, looking for either the Jebao DCT 8000 or the DCT 12000. I am Looking to see if I can get it local or in Canada. IF not Fishstreet would be my second option.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Deputy1234 said:


> Yes, looking for either the Jebao DCT 8000 or the DCT 12000. I am Looking to see if I can get it local or in Canada. IF not Fishstreet would be my second option.


Suggest call Macko, Karkens and check. I saw a number of pumps at the store yesterday but not sure what type.


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

I have the dct in stock if you still need


----------

